# Where is the best place to find a serious female feeder



## rd8caa (Oct 19, 2007)

I am a 36 year old man, looking to find a proper feeder. Anybody got an idea where all the female feeders are hiding?


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 20, 2007)

The gals behind the counter at your local buffet? 

I keep'a takin, and they keep dishin' it out.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Oct 20, 2007)

The FFA/BHM board? =o


----------



## furious styles (Oct 20, 2007)

in your fantasies?


----------



## growingman (Oct 20, 2007)

I think most FFAs are stealth FFAs because of peer pressure, family pressure, society and media value pressure, or whatever reason, but I have met FFAs and even feeders who were nurses, waitresses, a manager, , a masseuse, a girl in a donut shop, etc. They could be in any profession, but it would seem natural they might be more common in professions involving food (chef, waitress, etc.), heavy men (large size clothing venders, etc), or health care (nurses, dieticians, etc).
It would be nice if we had some way to show we are interested in finding an FFA or if FFAs had a way to show their interests. I find most women (and many men too!) a little timid to show their preferences especially if they are a bit out of mainstream. 
Some people have posted that we should have a pin or button to identify our preference, but it would take a long time before many people knew what it meant and when it was known in the general population, I wonder how many people would wear it since they would clearly be "out" with their preference.
I think the best we can do is be out there interacting and having fun with all kinds of women. If we are lucky enough to find an FFA who is mutually attracted, we are fortunate. If not hopefully a relationship is built on more than this one dimension and will still be full of good things.


----------



## rachel (Oct 20, 2007)

I'm not a stealth FFA (I'm perfectly vocal about it in any and all situations, if the topic comes up, and sometimes when it doesn't ) but I am sometimes a reluctant feeder. I know that sounds wierd (especially to those of you who know me), but feeding comes in a lot of forms, and for me at least, there's a very fine line between sexy and perverse. I have very particular tastes when it comes to men eating.

Usually what I do is watch a new guy eat, and drop a few hints here and there that I think he should/could eat more. If I like his "style", so to speak, I'll give some thought to getting more involved. Does this make me "closeted"? I don't know.

The first bf I "came out" to about being into feeding/weight gain was very enthusiastic, but made himself sick on his first try. I don't have any interest whatsoever in making my partner feel crappy, so this was something of a massive misfire. I've also had experiences where the guy I was seeing wanted me to be more dominant or forceful than I am, making it more of an S&M experience than an eating one. Also not my thing.

I don't know where I'm going with this. I guess I'm just saying sometimes we female feeders are in quasi-hiding because, just like any other intimate encounter, a lot of subtle things need to click between the people involved. It's not just a matter of "She likes fat men, he likes eating, perfect match!"

rachel


----------



## Forrest (Oct 22, 2007)

Fuzzy Necromancer said:


> The FFA/BHM board? =o



I am wondering this too. I leave threads on the FFA/BHM board, but if they contain anything about getting bigger or eating a lot, they get moved. So I am sure any talk like that that anyone puts there will get moved to here. Wonder if they will ever make a board for FFA/BHM/Weight Gain so people like me can talk to FFA about our gaining and what not. Well here's hoping.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Oct 22, 2007)

Forrest said:


> I am wondering this too. I leave threads on the FFA/BHM board, but if they contain anything about getting bigger or eating a lot, they get moved. So I am sure any talk like that that anyone puts there will get moved to here. Wonder if they will ever make a board for FFA/BHM/Weight Gain so people like me can talk to FFA about our gaining and what not. Well here's hoping.



Hey Forrest,

That is a subforum Conrad and the mods have been discussing. It would be a popular addition, we know. We'll keep you posted!


----------



## wrestlingguy (Oct 25, 2007)

Have you tried www.fantasyfeeder.com? They have weeded out some of the phonies that used to post there for giggles, and they have personal ads as well. You can place one, or you can browse by what you're looking for.

Good luck in your search.


----------



## Forrest (Oct 25, 2007)

I have a profile on their, but I haven't made a personal yet or put pics up yet there. I thought that place was very inactive until I found the forums there, and saw it was still active. So maybe I will update my profile there. The main place I am on is everyone here's dreaded MySpace. Sorry I said it. I will try to add more posts and stuff here if people want to read it. Goodbye for now everyone.


----------



## otherland78 (Dec 4, 2007)

Wow rachel i really wish you were not so far away so that i would get the chance to get to know you  because every wish and phantasie you have and what ever you said in this forum really is perfectly matching to my desires hummmm.....

have a nice day although 

bye marc:doh:


----------



## philosobear (Dec 10, 2007)

Following from what Growingman and Rachel said...everywhere, as long as you have fun, are nice and develop a sensitivity to hints...

...and I mean it about the hints...girls are subtler than boys, and that's nothing to do with being closeted....


----------

